# Automatic proxy configuration



## macosxgeek (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a problem. A big one. 

OS Version: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401

I've just installed new machine from a scratch in my lab.subnet. LAB network is accessing outside world only via proxy host. Normally I'd setup the ENV to use HTTP_PROXY variable to my proxy server IP/URL.. But.. It appears that only way that I can bypass my company network is to use auto-config file *.pac. Is there any way to use *.pac files in FreeBSD according to Windows routine..? (auto-config) 

Might be kind of an info: setting up system/shell environment variables (HTTP_PROXY) directly for proxy IP - doesn't solve anything ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2014)

You can configure Firefox to use an automatic proxy URL. Options -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings.


----------



## macosxgeek (Dec 23, 2014)

I appreciate it. But this is not the problem. I know that Firefox will work that way. But I have a server (no X server running). And even if I have graphical environment I need to download Firefox installation package first. And it's impossible without connecting via proxy first.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2014)

The proxy PAC file is just a list of sites and proxy IP adresses. It's a piece of javascript. You can just download it and view it. Then find the correct IP address for the proxy you need. As far as I know you can't use a PAC with any of the HTTP_PROXY variables.


----------



## macosxgeek (Dec 23, 2014)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know you can't use a PAC with any of the HTTP_PROXY variables.


OK. This is the answer that I was looking for.. You know what..? You might think that this is stupid but I've installed PC-BSD 10.x and used your Firefox hint. It worked.. For now. 

BTW: It might be kind of good idea to implement *.PAC files processing into FreeBSD.. ;-)


----------

